# Started Soluble Fiber Diet Now Constipated -?!



## yzz (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi I have IBS-A, I've been off gluten and dairy which helps somewhat. Recently one of my relatives got me a Soluble Fiber Supplement (specifically MaxiHealth FiberMax), it has 5.2 grams of soluble fiber per teaspoon, the label lists under 'Proprietary Blend' "Psyllium seed husk powder (Plantago Ovata), Oat bran powder (Avena sativa) (hulls), Enzymax blend),I've been on it for two days, taking about 1/2 to 3/4 of a teaspoon at night, and my diarrhea has stopped but I am constipated accompanied with stomach pain and my stool is hard formed, not watery like usual. Is this normal?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You may need to drink more water as well as take the fiber. It takes the right balance of the two to get a stool to the right consistency.


----------



## yzz (Jun 23, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> You may need to drink more water as well as take the fiber. It takes the right balance of the two to get a stool to the right consistency.


I figured out that I was constipated because of the Floraster I was taking. I recently got off it and started taking Vitamin-K pills instead.


----------

